# Werde immer rausgetabbt beim spielen



## Kyuubi1337 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
wenn ich League of Legends spiele, werde ich alle 30-160 Sekunden in etwa aus dem Spiel geschmissen sprich das Spiel minimiert sich.
Folgendes habe ich versucht: Unnötige Programme geschlossen/deinstalliert, GraKa Treiber aktualisiert und den PC neugestartet.

Mein System:
Xeon 1231 v3, r9 290 Sapphire, 8GB, Windows 7 Professional 

Könnt ihr mir da helfen? :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2015)

Schon mal nach netter Malware/Trojaner gesucht die deine Konkurrenz nutzen könnte um dich aus dem Spiel zu werfen? 

Ein Durchlauf eines aktuellen AV-Programmes (und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch Spybot SpyBot - Search & Destroy - Download - CHIP) könnte was zu Tage fördern.


----------



## O815Gamer (5. Mai 2015)

Hast du mehrere Monitore angeschlossen und spielst LoL im Vollbildmodus? (also Vollbildmodus auf einem Monitor, auf einem zweiten zB TS?)


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (5. Mai 2015)

Hab den Spybot durchlaufen lassen, aber sagt nichts.
Ja, habe einen 2. Monitor an mit Spotify und TS am laufen.
Allerdings hab ichs mal ohne versucht sprich ihn ausgeschalten, passierte allerdings immer noch


----------



## O815Gamer (5. Mai 2015)

Spiel mal ne Runde LoL im Fenstermodus.  Dann schauen wir obs daran liegt...


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (5. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt mal was getestet, ähnliches passiert auch mit minecraft (Fenstermodus)
Da allerdings werde ich nur in das Menü transportiert. (Dazu drückt man eigentlich nur ESC)
Auch wenn ich überhaupt nichts mache passiert es bei beiden games.


----------



## iReckyy (5. Mai 2015)

Klingt vielleicht blöd, aber du könntest mal eine andere Tastatur probieren.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Mai 2015)

Achte mal im TaskManager ob da etwas auffällig ist.

War bei mir mal do. Da hatte sich eine Exe immer im Vordergrund gedrängelt.


----------



## Ebrithil (7. Mai 2015)

Hatte das mal wenn der Samsung SSD Magician im Hintergrund lief, falls du den installiert hast beende den mal.


----------

